# High Altitude



## Trouthead (Nov 1, 2010)

Will I have to fiddle more with valving, and air supply, etc., being at 5500 ft. above sea level?  Should I figure on losing 10% or more in BTU's due to altitude?  When I go to various manufactors web sites and they talk about altitude in the on line manuals, they seem to end the high altitude at 4500 ft.  I am 1000 ft higher than that, is this going to be a problem?


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 1, 2010)

You have to de-rate your appliance. 4% per 1000ft above sea level starting at 2000ft on a natural draft appliance. 2% on a fan assist appliance You are looking at de-rating your total BTU input on the rating plate on the appliance. This is done by downsizing your orfice/es on the burner. This is done by a TQed Gas fitter.
Less atmospheres = less oxygen.
You are at 12 psi absolute at 5500ft opposed to 14.69 at sea level.


----------



## Trouthead (Nov 3, 2010)

What is a TQed gas fitter.  We have plumbers and stove installers in Wyoming.  Can I assume my dealer will know all there is to know about setting up stoves at this altitude?


----------



## Fake coal burner (Nov 7, 2010)

Get the stove BTUs make model # Call the gas company If Natural gas ask for a technition Have paper and pen ready. Account # Name your address . they will give you the specs at your Address where you are using the stove, They will calculate stove and gas for the size of orifice. 
They should give you the gas pressure inside your house ,gravity, There BTU therms. etc. Then call and see if you can locate the orifices (jets) size  Have them installed and stove adjusted. I am on the same pipe Line in  Utah. I had to do this for my gas stove, furance.water heater. My gas stove orifice had to come From London England Special orifice. You will use less gas and drop down on the heat value some then your stove will be working right . We have to have emission test done to pass EPA. Or they red flag none useable. Besure to as the gas company any questions you like. Get the Technician Name, His phone number for any other questions down the road further.  If you cant find the right orifices some stoves can have a blank orifice  drilled to size  ask a fire place shop or havc, and gas  company about this. Let us know how things turn out for you.           Good luck!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Nov 7, 2010)

we really need more info...make model serial number/how is the unit installed, etc?

many units are fine with factory jets well above 5000' ime 
others start acting up at about 3000'.

the owners book/ratings plate will give more detail. as will real life use. how the unit is vented will be as important as the orifice sizing in most cases.

also, no pressure change should be needed, maybe just a smaller mb jet

ps assuming a dealer, or god forbid-- a gas company, knows all is not a bet i'd take


----------

